# Of all the events so far, which items are your favorites?



## tolisamarie (Apr 5, 2018)

The Rover items are still my favorites. I've had my camper decorated with them since the event, and haven't seen anything I like better to replace them, so far at least!

What are your favorite event items? (Show us pics!)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2018)

It's a tie between Leif's flower event and Zipper's Wonderland event.  I liked Leif's because of the stream items and the free terrains, but Zipper's has really cute outfits and I grew up with Disney's Alice In Wonderland.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 5, 2018)

The Leif event, mostly because of the river trails.


----------



## Flare (Apr 5, 2018)

Not sure, I guess Lottie's for the musical intruments and the top hat. 
But unfortunately I never did her event so I didn't get items. 

Leif's is nice too but I didn't really get much out of it since I started extremely late. Also failed to get the terrains.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 5, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The Leif event, mostly because of the river trails.



This one by far ! I loved the flowery swing and the gigantic flowers. Honestly I never wanted to complete an event as much as that one.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 5, 2018)

I love Lottie's and Leif's items. I have a weakness for rose motif things and I enjoy the flowery aesthetic


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 5, 2018)

currently Mario even though I just wanted Peach's crown


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 5, 2018)

Lottie's gothic items even though at the moment I am not using them.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 6, 2018)

I loved the Rover Gardening event items but I never got around to getting them all because of the horrible catching rates. I wish I could have them, they're all so cute.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 6, 2018)

Definitely the gothic rose series. Most of the other series are too cute for me. I prefer the cool villagers and furniture. Also there is a lot of purple in the gothic rose series.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 6, 2018)

Easily the Leif items. Here’s how I have my camp set up with them c:


----------



## Bcat (Apr 7, 2018)

The Lief items are my favorites. But the zipper items are my #2!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 7, 2018)

I think I like the fishing tourney items and terrain best.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 7, 2018)

I think my favorites would have to be Leif's Gardening event and Chip's Fishing Tourney. I'm weak for flower items and I absolutely adore sea items. I wish getting an extra seashell bench was possible. I'm hoping to save up some more leaf tickets to get the sea terrains.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 8, 2018)

I like lotties gothic clothing items and the winter sports outfit. but for furniture i love love loved the leif event! <3


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 8, 2018)

Mine were the Rover items. But unfortunately this is the only event where I didn't get all the items because of the stupid catch rates. So I only ended with the stool and the coffee grinder. I am still mad about it to this day.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 8, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> Mine were the Rover items. But unfortunately this is the only event where I didn't get all the items because of the stupid catch rates. So I only ended with the stool and the coffee grinder. I am still mad about it to this day.



So many people had the same issue. I think I only finished it because of the great friends who shared back and forth with me.

I hope they bring it back someday for those who couldn't complete it, and maybe even add a few new Rover items for those that did. I'm thinking wallpaper, chairs, sofas, and maybe even a bed.


----------



## J087 (Apr 9, 2018)

Quite easy to say.


----------



## IronClocks (Apr 9, 2018)

I have to say my top two events so far are the New Years event and Leif's Spring Flowers event. I pretty much liked all the New Years items. The pink kotatsu is a central piece in my camp, and I loves the Isabelle kite too. For Leif's event I was really into the water canals and the flower crowns


----------

